# Urinating on his bed!



## southoz (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi all,
We are owners of a delightful 11wk old V-boy who has been with us for two weeks now. He's doing really well, holds through the night in his crate, getting the gist of toilet training, basic obedience etc... but he keeps peeing on his bed! Of course all the books say they'll try really hard not to soil their bedding but he seems to take great pleasure in running into his crate to pee on his pillow and it's driving me a bit batty 
It seems to be an excited thing, he runs around like, well, like a Vizsla, then runs into his crate and wees. I'm washing everything thoroughly and cleaning out the crate so it shouldn't have any remanent smells, so I'm a bit lost as to how to handle it. Has anyone experienced similar or have any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## cooper (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a 11 month old male vizsla. 
He urinates on everything I put in his crate.
I have tried all types of bedding/blakets and it makes no difference.
His crate stays dry with out the bedding/blankets. 
I have kept trying because I would think he would like a little comfort but nothing works.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

does he go in there to sleep even when he's wee'd in there?


----------



## southoz (Jun 26, 2010)

Cooper that was NOT what I wanted to read!! I'm hoping this won't be a lasting behaviour!
BamBam, I don't give him a chance, I clean it up as soon as he does it (or I find it). 
It's been a few days since he last did it, so fingers crossed that continues...


----------



## cooper (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes. it is where he sleeps and where he eats and he does not hesitate to lay down in his own urine. I always read a dog will not dog go where he sleeps but it does not seem to matter to him. He rarely urinates in his crate when he does not have a bed in it so his behavior must have to do with the bedding. He does tolerate a thin towel better but that does not add any comfort. I have had many breeds of dogs over the years but have never had a dog like cooper. He is a good dog but he is a lot of work.


----------



## Reggie21 (May 27, 2010)

When we were housebreaking Reggie, almost the only time he ever peed in the house he would pee on his bed or in his crate. I have no idea why. It was usually when he was so excited he couldn't hold it in so he'd run straight for his bed and go. He would only go in his crate when we were crate training him and he was left alone, I think this was because he would get excited and bark in there and couldn't hold it either. Now, he is 8 months old and I'm happy to say he has grown out of this habit. I think the last time he did it he was about 4 or 5 months old. Everytime it happened I would just clean it up right away.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

It is weird that Cooper wees in there and sleeps in there as like you say I always thought dogs tried to avoid going where they slept. 
When wiley was very young he sometimes wee'd in his crate when over excited - he would be running around with his toys and then run to his crate and wee in it. But he didnt actually sleep in the crate, we tried to get him to but he hated it (obviously when clean)! 
I think it might be something to do with the bedding too, I'm sure I have read someone that dogs will rather wee on carpet than hard floor because of the way it feels. 
Wiley grew out of wee'ing in the crate, you just have to be really fast, as soon as you see signs he is going to wee move him outside straight away, and make sure he doesnt go in there if he hasn't had a wee for awhile. If wiley started weeing on the floor when he wasn't meant too, I would make a loud noise ( not shout at him in a cross way at all, as it isnt his fault- he is still learning) -n ust shout 'OH!' loudly so that he is starled and stops weeing, and then pick him up and rush him outside- infact even if he is carrys on weeing I would probably still pick him up and move him- you might end up with a wee trail across the floor but I think he will learn quicker that way than just watching him carry out the wee once he has started.


----------



## cooper (Sep 23, 2009)

I should have stock in simple solution.

I would clean his kennel, give him a bath, wash his bed, and them spay it down again with a urine cleaner/remover. I also tried vinegar, bleach, Lysol etc. to clean his kennel.

I put three/ four bones, toys and food and he would go on his toys and bones. 

I also tried just putting him back in his kennel thinking if he had to put up with it longer he would not do it again. He would go in his kennel and lay down. He showed no discomfort to laying in his own urine. 

His kennel is right next to our bed and he never gave us an indication of needing to go outside.
I would get up and let him out during the night anyways and it would still be wet.

So with slow learning on my part, he has no bed and we have no problem.

I have a need to try every once in a while and still have the same outcome.

I will say he is one of the hardest dogs I have ever potty trained. But we have very few accidents in the house and he does not go on blankets/beds around the house only in his kennel.
He has been checked for bladder infections with a negative result and treated anyway.

He is a lot of work but a very good dog and I am looking forward to him growing out of the puppy stage.


----------

